# [MVC] Model immer ein Einzelstück



## DerAlk (31. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich frage mich gerade, ob in der MVC-Struktur das Modell immer ein Einzelstück ist oder es auch mehrere Model-Instanzen geben kann.
Warum komme ich auf dieses Beispiel?
Nehmen wir mal an, ich würde eine Anwendung bauen wollen, die wie z.B. Exel mehrere Tabellen in ein Fenster laden könnte. Irgendwo müssen ja die spezifischen Tabellenattribute gespeichert werden.
Erfolgt diese Speicherung nun in einem einzigen Model, das alle Tabellen inkl. deren Attribute beinhaltet oder hat jede Tabelle eine eigene Model-Instanz?


----------



## ARadauer (31. Okt 2011)

Excel ist immer ein gutes Beispiel für MVC. Model die Daten. mehrere Views: Tabellenansicht, Diagramme 

Natürlich kannst du mehrere Tabellenblätter haben -> mehrere Model Instanzen...


----------



## DerAlk (2. Nov 2011)

Vielen Dank.


----------

